# Oil Pan Heater?



## Knucklehead1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Does Oil Pan Heater come on at a certain temperature, or does it work when you plug it in?
Temperature is -13c and I do not hear anything, Yes there is power on and using an outside cord that lights up when power is on!
Thank You...


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

It is on when plugged in. There is no thermostat setting.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe the thermostat turns it on at -18C and turns off at -17C. (see my post from last winter for more details).


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i confirm 100% the factory engine block heater turns on only at -18C like sheleb1 said. after market oil pan heaters turn on once they are plugged in.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

seems kinda pointless to plug car in if the heater only works at 0 degrees Fahrenheit or less. If a person parks in a garage it will never drop low enough to even kick on, even though it might be still be 10 degrees in the garage. 

Is this to save electricity or are do oils only tend to thicken at this temperature & below? 

EDIT: answered my own question, looked up pour points for regular oil, seems to be around 0 degrees F. Seems synthetic oil would be the best bet, has seen pour points as low as -55 degrees F. 

Here is a description of oil pour point I found online: Pour point is 5 degrees F above the point at which a chilled oil shows no movement at the surface for 5 seconds when inclined.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The old block heaters used to heat the water jacket which also made your car interior heat up faster after it started. You could hear the water circulating when they were plugged in.


----------

